# Sirius Home Antenna's



## Gcbldr (May 25, 2006)

I have several Sirius subscription's (2 for the car's and one for the home), for the home I just purchased a starmate replay with the boomcube, now my trouble stem's from the fact that I get lousy reception from this unit. I have no problem's when I take it outside, but inside is a different story, I run the 22' of antenna to any and every window of the house, and get spotty reception at best. I guess what I'm trying to say is why haven't the powers that be at Sirius realized that tha beauty of radios (especially boomboxes) is their portability (which doesn't include having a 22' ambilical cord attached to it). I've searched high and low and I've found that XM has a wirless signal repeater for just this kind of situation, but sadly Sirius has nothing boost my inside signal, I'm open to all reasonable suggestion's, and am wondering if anyone out there has found a solution to this kind of inconvenience. Thank you, please help.


----------



## Gcbldr (May 25, 2006)

No suggestions?


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Gcbldr said:


> No suggestions?


Try asking on http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum/.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

I placed my antenna outside on the edge of the roof, ran it through a window, and get A1 perfect reception now. I used to try to make it work indoors, but I never got a consistent signal.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

duplicate post


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

duplicate post


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

MikeP said:


> duplicate post


And since your duplicate post was a duplicate post of a duplicate post, it may be subject to some degradation due to copying error.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nah, it's digital and not copy protected.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I also have my antenna on the edge of the roof. Works great.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Gcbldr said:


> I have several Sirius subscription's (2 for the car's and one for the home), for the home I just purchased a starmate replay with the boomcube, now my trouble stem's from the fact that I get lousy reception from this unit. I have no problem's when I take it outside, but inside is a different story, I run the 22' of antenna to any and every window of the house, and get spotty reception at best. I guess what I'm trying to say is why haven't the powers that be at Sirius realized that tha beauty of radios (especially boomboxes) is their portability (which doesn't include having a 22' ambilical cord attached to it). I've searched high and low and I've found that XM has a wirless signal repeater for just this kind of situation, but sadly Sirius has nothing boost my inside signal, I'm open to all reasonable suggestion's, and am wondering if anyone out there has found a solution to this kind of inconvenience. Thank you, please help.


You would still need an antenna outside with the XM unit as well. The signal repeater is a home FM transmitter that after getting and decoding the signal from the satellite, transmits the sound locally around your house with a low power FM signal. You can pick up after market units usually under $50 that will do this for your Sirius unit too, but you will still need to receive a signal from the antenna from the satellite.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> And since your duplicate post was a duplicate post of a duplicate post, it may be subject to some degradation due to copying error.


That's a good one! *doing my best Schwarzenegger impression*


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

I use the Terk SIR-6 outdoor antenna mounted on a TV antenna mast which is mounted on my chimney. "Works like a champ!"

--Doug


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

DVDdad,

I think that he is looking for something like this, but for Sirius:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AS374I/ref=pd_ts_e_4/002-3102335-0904804?n=167024011&s=electronics&v=glance

Doesn't this send the XM satellite signal to a receiver located away from the antenna? I don't believe that it is just a more powerfull FM broadcaster.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

deraz said:


> DVDdad,
> 
> I think that he is looking for something like this, but for Sirius:
> 
> ...


Sirius currently doesn't have a devise as shown above in the link. They are working on a unit that works using Wi-Fi but no release date is known. For anything on Sirius I would visit http://www.siriusbackstage.com and for XM visit http://www.xm411.com


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both my XM and Sirius home kit antennas are mounted on the roof next to each other. The antenna cables run though my bedroom floor through the same hole the incoming cable TV line comes in, down to the basement and then out through a hole I drilled through the concrete then run up the side of the roof, molded around the overhang and on top of the roof. The cables for the two antennas are zip-tied together in a few spots so they look like one wire. Never get drop outs on either service.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

They also make a combiner/spliter for Sirius that can use your DBS line from your Dish to the inside of your house.

http://www.tss-radio.com/sirius-combinersplitter-p-137.html

Make sure you read the manual before you buy to make sure it will work with your DBS setup.

http://www.tss-radio.com/images/Sirius_DBS_Install_Guide.pdf (PDF File)


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

MikeP said:


> That's a good one! *doing my best Schwarzenegger impression*


Don't get any ideas about running for governor.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

We have our sirius sportster ouside on the post that holds the no longer in use satelite dish. We had to get an antenna extender to make it go the length of the house through the basement and out the basement window. We used to have it indoors but the reception was terrible. Now it gets perfect reception. We just prouchesed a starmate for the car.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I found the opposite true at my house, Sirius worked pretty well with the antenna indoors, a dropout or two every few hours, with XM I can't get reception period in the house. I put the Sirius antenna on the roof for maximum signal plus it compliments the rest of the roof nicely. Three satellite dishes, two SDARS antennas and a big ole outdoor antenna. You could use my roof to land a plane :lol:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

here at my house i have my xm antenna sitting on my shelf no dropouts at all


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

pez2002 said:


> here at my house i have my xm antenna sitting on my shelf no dropouts at all


Same here. The nice thing about XM is that the SATS are in a fixed position. Once you find a good spot for the antenna...you're good to go. With Sirius, their SATS are in an elliptical (moving) orbit. More likely you'll get periodic dropouts.

On the other hand, XM's sats sit lower on the horizon....so some will have more trouble pulling it in at all.


----------

